# Where's the Outrage?



## NHMooseGuide (Jul 31, 2011)

Everyone needs to read this if you have not already, lets stick together as Outdoorsman and stop this from happening!! Please read and pass this on to anyone and everyone!

http://nrahuntersrights.org/Article.aspx?id=5323


----------



## NHMooseGuide (Jul 31, 2011)

Wow! 13 views and no comments!


----------



## TheScOuT (May 9, 2011)

Well there are 2 sides to every story. Do I like the thought of a deer and elk slaughter? Absolutely not! However...sometimes things like this must happen. 

Biologists are saying the deer and elk harm at least eight endangered plant species, foul the watersheds, destroy archaeological sites, and threaten the rare island fox. Many biologists have studied Santa Rosa Island and many have written articles and they seem to agree...deer and elk are doing irreversible damage as a non-native species. 

I don't want to debate whether it is right or wrong...all I am saying is maybe you should look at the other side and trust the biologist study group that made the recommendation.


----------



## NHMooseGuide (Jul 31, 2011)

I totally agree with what your saying but dont you think there are other ways to go about getting these animals off the island, like maybe letting hunters go in and thin them out, like the article said "After the removal of domestic cattle, sheep and feral hogs, Santa Rosa’s ecosystem dramatically rebounded"

Extermination? really? Is that really neccessary? I think not, but thats our Government for you, doing things ass backwards as usual, trying to be in charge of everything!


----------



## TheScOuT (May 9, 2011)

I agree...a complete mass killing be Government snipers is the wrong answer. If they agree that the deer and elk NEED to go...there is several ways to complete this. 

Charity hunts, sell tags for money...the hunters get the wall hanger trophys and the meat gets donated to food shelters. The money from the tags can be donated to a wildlife foundation. They can have some hunters banquit and some events also. That's just one idea I have heard of before.


----------



## TJS209 (May 17, 2011)

I literally just read this on another forum. I'm angry about it bc a better way to do it has to be out there. I like the idea of charity hunts and also wounded veterans getting to hunt the island. If they could thin the heard out that way then maybe relocate the rest of the herd (not sure if that's even possible)? Some states have Elk restoration programs etc...I just don't believe in the extermination of these herds by snipers.


----------



## tooktakdrvr (Feb 8, 2011)

There are ways to move these animals that are not so extreme as to "exterminate" them. If left alone this island will become that of "Easter Island", if your not familiar with that look it up very disturbing. One way to fix this problem is to take the ratio of consumers and match it with a proper level of predators which in return will equal that of a some what normal sustainable enviornment.


----------



## Curve1 (Nov 25, 2009)

Classic liberalism at work.:thumbs_do


----------



## Skunkworkx (Apr 2, 2011)

sent my 4 emails.


----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

Classic example of "We're from the Government, and we are here to help".

Translated, we have the worst and most expensive way to deal with the situation. (while growing government)


----------



## steve peterson (Feb 7, 2011)

YES this is a terrible and expensive way to kill elk and mule deer to save a couple of plants, this could have been a great hunting opportunity and money made, to bad we don`t have President Theodore Roosevelt in office these things would not be happening ,hopefully someday these people will wake up !!


----------



## Bubba Dean (Jun 2, 2005)

Think it would be better if Feinstein,Boxer, Capps. ranking members of Peta & HSUS and other ilk of their kind were put on the island then hunted to extinction.


----------



## OBAN (Jun 25, 2006)

Weren't the wolves that were "re-introduced" non-native species? Hmm...


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

NHMooseGuide said:


> Everyone needs to read this if you have not already, lets stick together as Outdoorsman and stop this from happening!! Please read and pass this on to anyone and everyone!
> 
> http://nrahuntersrights.org/Article.aspx?id=5323


 Oh... this.... screw the NRA, and screw hunters. I actually, and I don't know if I was alone or if others got on this or not, but back in the late 1980's during the middle of our battles with the Sierra Club here in Hawaii, I read a piece on the US Fish and Wildlife Service looking at the elk on those islands in general. There was a magazine (newspaper) back then that some old guy was running which I subscribed to when I could that was a great western hunting magazine (paper) who I called and told him of my prediction. He suggested I call several clubs and I called the NRA.

The NRA is a bullchit organization for hunters. They are the most UNRESPONSIVE organization on the planet for hunters.... and in Hawaii, has done NADA. They are ineffective and singularly interest into fights that they can spend the least and advertise the most. Ask them for help sometime.... FOR ANYTHING that doesn't profit them....

They are uselsess... the hunters in California wouldn't even return my phone calls.... We held the environmentalists at bay for 7 years here in Hawaii but while they are working at taking land and control away from us from 8-5 every day, we as individual hunters with now, some of us, two and three jobs.... don't even have the 5-8 to work on this... and that happened to us here in Hawaii as well and people burn out.... and we did... due to a total lack of unity and service... and now we've lost....

Hunters are uselesss, selfish, and not foresighted enough to organize, put up the money, and never go court.... California hunters dropped the lead issue with the vultures.... the so very few that fight for the rights of others can only do it for so long, whether here in Hawaii or in California or in Utah... you name it... The slob hunter, as I've heard hunters referred by other hunters even, aren't fighting for hunting rights... 

Anyway.... you get what you pay for..... The NRA is a loser organization for hunters... Safari Club and probably anyone else will do you better.

This rant of mine isn't indicting hunters... although the reality is that you look at your hunting licenses and then look at the hunters involved in working against these issues in California... and you'll see what I'm whining about.


----------

